
25,000 Passwords Leaked in Plaintext from CDC, WHO, NIH, Gates Foundation - chanfest22
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/04/21/nearly-25000-email-addresses-passwords-allegedly-nih-who-gates-foundation-are-dumped-online/
======
ThePowerOfFuet
[http://archive.is/PzpMq](http://archive.is/PzpMq)

